# nowi użytkownicy i nie przestrzeganie regulaminu

## pancurski

Na forum sypnęło ostatnio nowymi użytkownikami gentoo, piszą posty, często dublują tematy, problemy są rązwiązywane, ale o dodawaniu SOLVED mało kto myśli. Można jakoś temu zaradzić czy może to ja jestem wyjątkowo upierdliwy? :]

----------

## 13Homer

To drugie :)

----------

## milu

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> Na forum sypnęło ostatnio nowymi użytkownikami gentoo, piszą posty, często dublują tematy, problemy są rozwiązywane, ale o dodawaniu SOLVED mało kto myśli. Można jakoś temu zaradzić czy może to ja jestem wyjątkowo upierdliwy? :]

 

Niestety radą na to jest tylko przeczytanie Apelu i stosowanie się do jego zasad a tego wymusić niestety się nie da.

----------

## Paczesiowa

mozna by zrobic tak ze zeby zalozyc konto trzeba przecyztac apele, regulaminy i zdac test z tychze. na polishtracker tak jest.

----------

## 13Homer

Co innego znajomość, a co innego stosowanie.. Niestety sprawa jest beznadziejna.

----------

## Poe

nam, moderatorom nie musicie mowic, ze to beznadziejne.... czasmi az ręce opadają... 

coz, taka praca, lae to prawda, ze ostatnio mamy jakiś wysyp.. za duzo deszczu i ludziom sie nudzi  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Myślę, że test ze znajomości regulaminu nie byłby taki głupi, aczkolwiek bez zdania go można by swobodnie przeglądać forum, żeby ludzi nie pozbawiać źródła informacji.

Druga rzecz, że można by oficjalne warn'y wprowadzić, jak się ich np 5-10 nazbiera to ban czy to na tydzień/miecha czy na stałe (kwestia do dyskusji) Pomylić się zawsze można, ale w takiej ilości to już nie pomyłka a lenistwo tudzież głupota  :Smile: 

----------

## noobah

Jestem stosunkowo nowym userem zarówno  Gentoo jak i tego forum, ale że przeglądam je codziennie, to zgadzam się ze dublowane posty potrafią wkurzyć, a jeszcze bardziej ludziki, które je tworzą i wydaje im się że są pępkiem świata i że ich problem jest unikatowy i najważniejszy.

Jestem za testem!

----------

## Poe

test dla mnie jest dość nietrafionym pomysłem.... APEL można znać, ale co z tego, skoro ludzi to g* obchodzi....

co do warnów... to trzebaby wprowadzic jakos na poziomie phpbb, ale nie wiem czy przedzie.. kto by dawal ostrzeżenia... my czy admini?

----------

## 13Homer

A ja przeciw testowi. Przecież można sobie wtedy otworzyć w drugim oknie regulamin i znajdować odpowiedzi zwykłym CTRL-F.

Za to pomysł Art.roota jest moim zdaniem dobry, jest coś takiego na kilku innych forach, na których się wypowiadam. Nie wiem, czy to się sprawdza, bo to fora Hondy, więc dzieci tam nie wchodzą, ale argumentacja jest dobra: pięć ostrzeżeń i usunięcie/zablokowanie konta, skoro nie potrafi się dostosować.

----------

## Paczesiowa

13Homer ale wtedy bedzie musial chociaz zaznaczyc myszka kawalek regulaminu. jak nie pomoze to przynajmniej z lzejszym sercem beda rozdawac bany

----------

## 13Homer

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> 13Homer ale wtedy bedzie musial chociaz zaznaczyc myszka kawalek regulaminu. jak nie pomoze to przynajmniej z lzejszym sercem beda rozdawac bany

 

Powalający argument :D

To dodam jeszcze jeden: wypełnienie takiego testu trochę trwa. Zniechęci to tych, co chcą tylko na chwilę wpaść i zapytać o jakąś głupotę. Bardziej szanuje się coś, czego zdobycie wymagało pewnego wysiłku. Taaak, test to nie jest jednak taki zły pomysł..

----------

## noobah

Wiesz Homer, znam z czasów studiów taki przypadek, że koleś jeden ściągał z podręcznika na egzaminie a i tak nie zdał  :Razz:  Generalnie, jak ktoś jest jełopem to i tak sobie nie da rady z naszą dystrybucją i odpadnie, miejmy nadzieję że już w momencie kiedy przeczyta, że musi zdać test aby się tu wypowiedzieć!

Rodzi się pytanie: nie przestrzegają regulaminu:

A: dlatego że go nie znają?

B: bo im się zwyczajnie nie chce? 

[joke] Proponuję taką ankietę zrobić [/joke]

Bo jeżeli A, to test nie jest głupim pomysłem, a jeżeli B, to tylko bany zostają dla leniwców   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Yatmai

@Poe oczywiście warn'y wlepiali by moderatorzy (admini też, ale tych jest chyba mniej i mniej się takimi rzeczami zajmują  :Smile:  )

----------

## Poe

tak na dobrą sprawę warny są. co prawda nie takie oficjalne i bajeranckie, ze pokazuje sie x/y ostrzeżen w profilu i pod avatarem, ale są (przynajmniej przez polskich moderatorow) - wysylamy PMa do uzytkownika z ostrzeżeniem, ze przegina i jak tak dalej pojdzie, to grozi mu ban... i poki co sprawdza się to. jak sami widzicie, nie mamy az tylu drastycznych przypadkow, a jak są, to zaraz są przyciszane i odpowiednio "wyprane"

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Poe wrote:*   

> nie mamy az tylu drastycznych przypadkow, a jak są, to zaraz są przyciszane i odpowiednio "wyprane"

 5 rano... rozlega się pukanie do drzwi... zaspany delikwent podchodzi i otwiera pukającym - dwóm eleganckim facetom w czarnych garniturach i w przeciwsłonecznych okularach. Ich marynarki są dziwnie wybrzuszone pod pachami...

- Dzień dobry. My z FGO.

Wyższy wyjmuje dziwny przedmiot zza poły marynarki, rozlegają się trzy ciche plaśnięcia. Użyszkodnik powoli osuwa się na podłogę.

- Ban. - Mówi jednen.

Powoli odchodzą z lekkim uśmieszkiem na ustach.

 :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

coś w ten deseń....

tyle ze osobiscie wybierając sie na banowanie lubię ubrać hawajską koszulę pod garnitur  :Wink: 

----------

## argasek

@Kurt: ROTFL  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pawels

Czy oby nie przesadzacie??

To że mamy "wysyp" nowych użytkowników to chyba dobrze, to że nieczytają apelu już nie.

Ale z drugiej strony patrząc ja sam (i prawdopodobnie jeszcze inni użytkownicy) byłem kiedyś z tych początkujących (chociaż jako moje źródło informacji służył mi brat), dlatego co do dublujących się tematów, bezsensownych pytań to czy nie należy dać im jakiś "kredyt zaufania"?? Albo dopisać do apelu: Jeśli nie wiesz gdzie zadać pytanie to najpierw napisz na OTW. Albo też założyć subforum dla newbie, gdzie moderatorzy nie będą musieli tam interweniować, ani gorączkować ze złości   :Wink: 

W końcu stwierdzić trzeba jedno bez nowych użytkowników Gentoo po pewnym czasie może stać się kolejną umierającą dystrybucją.

----------

## noobah

@pawels: jasne że kredyt zaufania się należy, ale chodzi o to że im więcej wątków, tym bardziej forum staje się obciążone, tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje, moderatorzy i admini mogą mnie poprawić. Niestety dużo z obecnie zakładanych wątków była już poruszana. Szczerze mówiąc dawno nie założyłem wątku, bo wszystkie podobne problemy były już nawet po kilka razy rozwiązywane.

Inna sprawa to słaba IMO wyszukiwarka na naszym forum i to może zniechęcać początkujących do szukania, ja się już nieraz na nią wściekałem.

----------

## Poe

kredyt zaufania zawsze daję, ale jak widze temat np. "co zrobić, zeby zainstalowac XXX" albo "co to są DNSy", albo "jaką mam sieciówkę?", czy "czlowiek ktory instalowal mi windowsa powiedzial, ze wystarczy sciagnac odpowiednie sterowniki i bedzie dzialac, wiec skad sciagnac te stery?", to od razu krew zalewa i wiesz ze masz do czynienia z kims, kto na gentoo sie nie nadaje i nei ma mu jak dac kredytu zaufania. jasne, kazdy zaczynał, kazdy byl newbie, ale tez mial jakis zarys pojęcia. 

subforum dla newbie? jest - http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/ i http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/?catid=install

nawet PL...

----------

## argasek

Wiem, że brzydko się powtarzać, ale jako skromny przedstawiciel, ehem, tzw. ciała decyzyjnego  :Wink:  i korzystając z braku obecności postcount++ -- zdecydowanie popieram Poe'a. Zakładam, że:

1) skoro mogłem swojego 1. w życiu Linuksa zainstalować bez dostępu do Internetu ileśtam lat temu (jak ktoś ciekaw ile to niech sobie sprawdzi kiedy wyszedł RedHat 5.1), za to przekopując się przez wszelką dokumentację jaką była na CD i dysponując jednym ogólnikowym artykułem w diskmagu Dragon, to inni też mogą się nieco wysilić (thinkso)

2) Gentoo nie jest dystrybucją skierowaną do noobów -- nie czarujmy się

3) Forum jest dla mnie miejscem ucieczki jeśli chodzi o rozwiązywanie problemów -- ostatnim; odwołuję się tutaj, jeśli nie widzę innej drogi (once again, kto ciekaw, niechaj sprawdzi ilość zainicjowanych przeze mnie wątków).

Zatem, co do subforum dla noobów -- veto, kłóci mi się to z założeniami Gentoo (i naprawdę nie chodzi o to, żeby podkreślać jak bardzo czuję się l33t lub nie: po prostu są naprawdę lepsze dystrybucje do eksperymentowania pt. 'Mój 1 raz [z Linuksem]', no chyba że komuś chodzi o to, żeby poznać system w sposób lepszy niż powierzchowny, ale wówczas wspomniany zainteresowany poświęci czas samemu na dowiedzenie się tego, a nie żalenie się na forum typu "a bo mi nie działa").

----------

## pancurski

 *Poe wrote:*   

> ....tyle ze osobiscie wybierając sie na banowanie lubię ubrać hawajską koszulę pod garnitur 

 

 :Mr. Green:   wyobraziłem sobie ciebie zamiast Ala Pacino w Człowieku z blizną

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Mi również wydaje się, że pomysł podforum dla nowicjuszy nie jest trafiony. Będzie na nim totalna samowolka. Sam również kiedyś zaczynałem i też myślałem, że należy mi się z tego powodu jakieś specjalne traktowanie - teraz wiem jak było to śmieszne, biorąc pod uwagę dostępność dokumentacji. Obecnie też moja niewiedza jest olbrzymia, ale wiem gdzie szukać odpowiedzi - nie przesadzę jeśli powiem, że to między innymi to forum mnie tego nauczyło. Po za tym, ja osobiście chcę żeby polska sekcja zachowała swój wysoki poziom - żeby pomagała w razie problemów, a nie robiła wszystko za nas.

----------

## pawels

Ależ to były tylko sugestie!!

Problem pozostaje problemem, wobec tego co należy począć??

Zamknąć forum dla nowych userów??   :Rolling Eyes:  chyba to nie jest wyjście, a jednak starzy wyżeracze pozostaną nie bedzie dublujących topiców, moderatorzy będą szczęśliwi.

Wobec czego stwierdzam jedno:

nie ma sensu dalej wałkować tego tematu ponieważ toku myślenia ludzi nie zmienimy, wobec czego pozostaje moderatorom to co dotychczas "nauka nowych userów".

PS.: Ja też zaczynałem od tej wersji Red Hata też bez dostępu do netu i też sobie radziłem aczkolwiek czasami nieodzowna była pomoc starszego brata. Ale niestety widzimy jakie jest to nowe pokolenie wychowane na "MS Windows" bo niczego innego w szkole nie pokazali. I tu mała uwaga na pewno nie tylko gentoo ale inne dystrybucje mają ten problem i możemy spodziewać się że będzie on rósł w siłę.

PS2.: Może jakaś zrzuta na kurs pedagogiczny dla moderatorów   :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Yatmai

 *pawels wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS2.: Może jakaś zrzuta na kurs pedagogiczny dla moderatorów  
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

Lepiej przekonać nauczycieli "informatyki" że Linux nie boli i że na nim też można uczyć programowych zagadnień :]

----------

## Raku

 *pawels wrote:*   

> PS2.: Może jakaś zrzuta na kurs pedagogiczny dla moderatorów   

 

Ja już taki skończyłem.

Jak widać - nie pomogło...

 :Wink: 

----------

## argasek

 *pawels wrote:*   

> PS2.: Może jakaś zrzuta na kurs pedagogiczny dla moderatorów  

 

Hehehe - metodyka nauczania fizyki już za mną  :Wink: 

----------

## pancurski

 *pawels wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> To że mamy "wysyp" nowych użytkowników to chyba dobrze, to że nieczytają apelu już nie.
> 
> ....
> ...

 

no właśnie, to ilu nas właściwie jest, mam na myśli polaków

----------

## Poe

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *pawels wrote:*   
> 
> PS2.: Może jakaś zrzuta na kurs pedagogiczny dla moderatorów  
> 
> Pozdrawiam 
> ...

 

to wszytko juz jest zbyt wrośnięte w życie. widziałem po reakcjach. zglosilem sie z propozycja przeprowadzenia u siebie w klasie lekcji pokazowej z linuksa. sądząc po odbiorze, ludziom po prostu nie chce sie przesiadać i uczyć czegoś nowego, chocby to bylo 100x lepsze. i tu nie lezal problem w tym, ze nie mam wyksztalcenia pedagogicznego i nie potrafię uczyć. mozna byc po pedagogice i innych podobnych kierunkach, a nie potrafić uczyć (wiem coś o tym, bo mam kilku takich naucyzcieli). więc po co zrzutka na taki kurs? nie mam nic przeciwko nowym userom. bo userzy, to po prostu siła dystrybucji i jej przyszlosc, ale po jaką ciężką cholerę wałkować po setki razy temat "jak zainstalować gentoo" albo "jak ustawić DNSy", bo to wszystko jest w POLSKIEJ dokumentacji, która jest naprawdę bogata. forum, tak jak wspomniał Argasek, to nie ma być PIERWSZE źródło informacji (to znaczy w tym sensie, że od razu jak czegoś nie wiemy, to od razu lecimy tu z pytaniem), a jako jedna z ostatnich rzeczy, gdy wszystko zawodzi...

----------

## Yatmai

Poe tu mam podobne doświadczenia, koleś na przedmiocie "specjalizacja" kazał robić referaty na tematy związane z kompami. Bardzo się ucieszył jak zaproponowałem, że przedstawię "wyższość Linuksa nad windowsem" bo i sam też lubi pingwina.

Klasa owszem była poruszona jakie to cuda może, że wirusów nie ma, że bezpieczne (a mówiłem o bezpieczeństwie realizowanym na poziomie jądra, więc też krok po kroku argumentowałem skąd to bezpieczeństwo, a nie że ja sobie tak wymyśliłem), na koniec jeszcze pokaz Xgl'a.... I na tym się skończyło. Ci, których już wcześniej namówiłem na linucha pogłębili swoją wiedzę, ale reszta olała to równo.

----------

## psycepa

hmm krotko:)

ostrzezenia dla lamiacych nagminnie APEL  - tak

bany - tak

subforum - nie

osterzenia PUBLICZNE, na pm to mniej skuteczne, jak sie takiemu powie przy ludziach ze jest lama a nie noob to mysle ze wiecej sie wskora

test - nie -> trzeba by to bylo robic przez administratorow forum a im zapewne sie nie bedzie chcialo  :Smile: 

to taki moj punkt widzenia  :Smile: 

w sumie tyle, greetz

----------

## wodzik

po forum widac, ze wlasnie sie zaczynaja ferie ;] w ciagu paru ostatnich dni byl wyjatkowy wysyp ;]

----------

